# Tagan Triple Danger 3 Loops



## eddie3dfx (Mar 7, 2009)

Tagan Black Pearl

Evga 780i

X3210 cpu (overclocked to 3520mhz) 

Ek Supreme waterblock

8800gt in sli with dual ek acrylic blocks

2 gigs of memory with aqua ramblocks

ek mosfet coolers, ek northbridge, mips southbridge, danger den aqua-drive (2sata hardrives)

3 Innovatek eheim hpps pumps, 1 d5 pump

Swiftech Mcr220, Swiftech mcr320, Innovatek aluminum radi 220, Bix 120.

2 Alphacool 5.25 bay reservoirs, 1 Aqua-Computer bay reservoirs

White fans are 68cfm metal panaflos (painted)
All blue fans are 88cfm blue led yates.

The watercooling consists of 3 loops.

1. Red Danger Loop - Aquabay reservoir, Eheim Hpps, 2 Ramplex ramblocks attached with bitspower fittings, Innovatek Radi Aluminum block (all components are aluminum)

2. Blue Danger Loop -Alphacool Reservoir, Swiftech D5 Pump, Swiftech Mcr320Ek Supreme Cpu.

3. Green Danger Loop - Alphacool Reservoir, Eheim Hpps + Eheim Bleeder, Bix 120 Radiator, Eheim Hpps, Ek Mosfet 1, Ek Mosfet 2, Ek 780i Nb, Ek G92 Block, Ek G92, Mips SB, Swiftech Mcr220, Danger Den Aquadrive.


----------



## eddie3dfx (Mar 7, 2009)

Well the first process was a little complicated, because the darn inner panels on the lian li always get scratched... After seeing some of these gorgeous mountain mods and lian li white builds, I had to go white..

So I decided to check some of the painting sections and noticed MNPCTECH using a paint called plastikote engine enamel.

I googled it and found they made a white kind called Engine Enamale Hot rod white.. yeah thats what I wanted 

I took apart all the inner aluminum panels and painted them white. I painted the rear IO panel black, because I wanted anything visual from the outside to be black.












The additional things I wanted to paint white were 3 of my 4 radiators.

I used paint remover, left it for a day, and literally the paint came off like butter. I proceeded to clean it with steel wool and oxi remover. For the small crevices I used a dental tool, which was perfect for those spots that the paint remover couldn't fully get out.

I then proceeded with a very light 600wet sand and then a few wipes of alcohool. You might ask yourself, whats up with the barbs. The swiftechs I'm using are the old NPT threading, so I was able to find some nice nickel plated barbs off ebay. They are gorgeous.






















Now I used 1 coat of primer, 3 coats of white plastikote paint, and then let it dry. I then used 2 coats of clearcoat.











I also painted the panaflo fans underneath to give it a nice look. I'm a huge fan of the blue yates on top of white.. sexy!


----------



## eddie3dfx (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is how I setup the front of the case.




Lian Li Card reader, then 2 spots for Lian li cdrom panels, aquatube reservoir, 2 alphacool reservoirs. I will have no cdrom in this system. You can see the aquadrive in the 2 empty spots with my 2 sata hardrives. between the hardrives are rampads.

I had to cut a small notch in the mid panel for the 780i mosfet block. It extends past the motherboard. The 2 ramplex are attached with 2 90 females and a bitspower d plug.












I decided to use the holes as a perfect route for fillport connectors.. this will give it a far cleaner look.

I widened the hole just slightly to add the third fillport in.






Here is the loop without the top radiator.






Now here is the top Swiftech mcr220. On top of the case will be a koolance shroud with the fans.

As you can see, there is not enough room for 2 video cards + radiator and fans.

As you can see, it goes from the nb, to the gpu, the 2nd gpu, then into the mips sb, and into the radiator. The other barb on the radiator goes across into the danger den aquadrive.







As you can see, the danger den aquadrive has 1 straight barb for the mcr220 tube and then one 90 which will go directly into the alphacool reservoir.






A peak behind the panels.






I cutout a tiny square in the panel to route the tubing.. you may have noticed it on the painted piece.. This way all the tubing goes in there and you don't see anything connected directly into the reservoir.. Looks cleaner!


----------



## eddie3dfx (Mar 7, 2009)

Now I'll bring you to the bottom, where the magic happens.

The tubing is routed down into the eheim pump. The eheim reservoir is directly attached to the Bix 120 with a fan behind it. I am going to change out the acrylic 90, because it will crack. I'll get the newer bitspower metal version.  The bix 120 has a barb on the other side that routes the tubing under the 220 (mounted to mid panel) to the 2nd pump in series)







Flip the case to the other side and you see how it directly runs underneath. The Aluminum 220 is attached to brackets and vented from a Anodized triple grill that is attached to the side panels.






Tubing routed to 2nd pump, which is fed directly to the fillport and into the loops :0


----------



## eddie3dfx (Mar 7, 2009)

Reserved 4.

As you can see, the third eheim, which is mounted to the main panel, will be the pump for the innovatek radiator and ramplex ramblocks.

The innovatek radiator will not be painted, but just cleaned nicely and then mounted with 2 blue 88cfm yates. The innovatek will have a 90 feeding the ramplex. The ramplex will have 45's directly it's tubing toward that hole.











The Aquatube is going to be a hard bleeder, so I just ordered a koolance disconnect for the back..I'll have to turn the computer on the side and use it as a fillport.


----------



## eddie3dfx (Mar 7, 2009)

omg you guys are quick posters. please delete until i copy my worklog on here!
Reserve 5

You might be wondering how clean air will get into the 220 aluminum radiator mounted on the bottom.

I cut out a hole on the side panel and mounted a ChilledPC anodized radiator grill on there. Unfortunately, when I initially made the hole, I wasn't expecting to put a rad grill on there. The hole was slighly too large, so I expanded it and put a the 4 hole grill next to it. Look great. These are the parts.. I'll take more pics tomorrow. I had to expand the holes for the Bulgin and fillport. I'm going to take the fillports out and put cmos reset switch and cathode on-off there.

















Tapped and Painted, but I still may get a Ek top. Not sure yet. I think I'll go with the ek.. I wasn't to happy with this






This is my new shroud for the top mcr220. Compliments of Acstinger on here (thanks!)

I'll throw some Metal mesh covers in them.











A little teaser...


----------



## eddie3dfx (Mar 7, 2009)

Reserve 6


----------



## eddie3dfx (Mar 7, 2009)

Rma on 780i and video card should be here soon.. build should be finished in a week or so. All done


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nice looking so far. I wish I had the funds and the will to do all that crazy stuff to my computer.


----------



## icon1 (May 6, 2009)

nice!! love that white paint job on the rads..


----------

